# Which? 80-200 f2.8L or 70-200 f4L



## altitude604 (May 26, 2010)

So I've got a line on a 70-200 f4L for a pretty darned good price and just found a guy with an 80-200 f2.8L "Magic Drainpipe" for a similar price.

As some of you might know, I mainly do Aviation Photography.

I'm kind of hmm'ng and haw'ng about which to get...

Looking for input and advice on which you think would be the smarter move.


----------



## cfusionpm (May 26, 2010)

I would go for the 70-200 f4, if for no other reason than it's a lot newer, better build, USM, and shooting aviation wouldn't really ever require f/2.8 anyway.  Plus, as far as I read, it's not compatible with Canon's teleconverters either.  The 70-200 f/4L is a fantastic little lens that's compact and lightweight with excellent image quality.  Unless the 80-200 is _significantly_ cheaper, I don't see a real reason to get it over the f/4.


----------



## CMT (May 26, 2010)

I just sold my 80-200 f/2.8L to a friend for $350 with the original box and leather carrying case. I used it on both of my bodies for about 3 years, and I can vouch for the stellar image quality that lens can produce. That said, from all reports the 70-200 f/4 is also capable of stellar image quality, and it will focus faster with the USM that the 80-200 lacks. Although to be fair, the 80-200's focus is anything but slow.

You will also appreciate the extra 10mm when used on a crop body - It was one benefit that I honestly appreciate beyond my expectations since upgrading to my own 70-200. The 80-200 is not compatible with Canon teleconverters but I did hear rumblings that 3rd party converters would work however I never verified this. 

Bottom line for me, having now gotten accustomed to the 70-200, it would be very difficult to return to the Magic Drainpipe and I loved that thing. If price is similar between the two options, while both wil fit the bill nicely, I think I'd go for the newer lens but you are destined for great shots either way.


----------



## Dao (May 27, 2010)

^^  Do you have another Magic Drainpipe for sell at $350?  

 ....   just wondering .....


----------



## altitude604 (May 27, 2010)

Well I pulled the trigger on the f/4L... CDN$577 for a minty used copy. 

Can't wait until it gets here. Next I'll probably grab a 1.4x TC for it just for that little extra reach for the Fighters that come in.


----------



## robertwsimpson (May 27, 2010)

Nice congrats on the new lens!

I got the 70-200 f/2.8 so I could use the 2x teleconverter on it... and because, hey, f/2.8!


----------



## CMT (May 28, 2010)

Dao said:


> ^^  Do you have another Magic Drainpipe for sell at $350?
> 
> ....   just wondering .....



It went to a very close friend who now has my 20D, and who has no budget for gear. He is truly passionate about photography, so I could not have been happier to pass it to him at that price. 












Such a great lens, I hope my IS II stands the test of time equally well.



altitude604 said:


> Well I pulled the trigger on the f/4L... CDN$577 for a minty used copy.
> 
> Can't wait until it gets here. Next I'll probably grab a 1.4x TC for it just for that little extra reach for the Fighters that come in.



Very nice, congrats!


----------



## altitude604 (May 28, 2010)

^ thanks!

i can't wait for it to arrive. hoping it will be here before the Italian Air Force and their contingent of Panavia Tornados do.


----------

